# i could use some work methuen ma area



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a 96 cherokee with a 7 foot blade was woundering if anyone could use a strong reliable jeep great for parking lots restaurant pizza plazas driveways in the methuen mass area hours flexible yhanksussmileyflag


----------

